# Wo sind die Ground-Control-Fahrer?



## montero (12. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

es wundert mich, dass es für nahezu jedes Modell bereits einen eigenen Thread gibt, bis auf das Ground Control...

Es wird doch bestimmt schon einige Besitzer geben. Ich würde mich über eine Sammlung von Bildern und Fahreindrücken freuen, denn das Ground Control steht ganz oben auf meiner Favouritenliste.

Ich bin Hardtail-Umsteiger und das Ground Control bereits kurz im Store in München Probegefahren. Da hat es mich eigentlich schon komplett überzeugt 
Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob ich nicht gleich zum Granite Chief greifen soll. In dem Rad sehe ich einfach mehr Potential, auch wenn es im Raum Würzburg nicht besonders anspruchsvolle Trails gibt (man kommt auch mit dem Hardtail überall hoch/runter, die Frage ist nur wie schnell und wie lange es das Rad noch aushält).

Mir gefallen beide Räder und ich überlege, mir das Chief für eine Probefahrt nach Hause zu bestellen um dann zu entscheiden. Trotzdem bin ich für sämtliche Erfahrungsberichte dankbar und hoffe auf eine schöne Bildersammlung. Zeigt doch mal her 

Gruß,
montero


----------



## -Malte- (13. Februar 2015)

Es gibt seit kurzem auch einen ersten Test zum Ground Control: http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/test-rose-ground-control-650b-3.1318090.2.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montero (13. Februar 2015)

Danke 
Ich wäre aber sehr an ein paar Eindrücken von anderen Leuten interessiert. Es muss doch mittlerweile ein paar Fahrer hier geben.


----------



## batistuta (19. Februar 2015)

Hallo, meins ist bestellt, leider dauert es noch bis Ende März, da fürs einer der blaue L Rahmen noch nicht da ist!


----------



## montero (10. März 2015)

Bezüglich eines Testrades habe ich mit Rose Kontakt aufgenommen. Anscheinend ist die Nachfrage aktuell so hoch, dass die produzierten Räder direkt an die Kunden gehen und es noch dauern wird, bis Testräder verfügbar sind.

War deshalb am Wochenende in München und bin das Granite Chief und nochmal das Ground Control im Vergleich gefahren. Danach war es ganz klar. Es wird das Ground Control!
Heute gleich bestellt. Jetzt heißt es warten bis Ende April


----------



## Maexger (14. März 2015)

-Malte- schrieb:


> Es gibt seit kurzem auch einen ersten Test zum Ground Control: http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/test-rose-ground-control-650b-3.1318090.2.htm


Mal ne Frage, im dem Test ist ein Rahmengewicht von 3080g für die Größe M angegeben. Im Rose Katalog ist das Rahmengewicht mit 'ab ca. 2,4 Kg' angegeben, aber ohne Größenangabe. Kann das sein das der Rahmen in Größe M mehr als 600g schwerer ist als der in XS, oder woher kommt der Unterschied?


----------



## StillPad (14. März 2015)

Beim Rahmengewicht geben die meist die kleinste Größe an, die meist "M" ist.
Dann fehlen dort aber so Teile wie der Dämpfer+Buchsen und die Steckachse hinten.

Steckachsen haben ca. 80gr, Luftdämpfer denke ich sind mit 500gr ganz gut bedient.
Gibt schwerere und leichtere Modelle


----------



## Maexger (20. März 2015)

montero schrieb:


> Bezüglich eines Testrades habe ich mit Rose Kontakt aufgenommen. Anscheinend ist die Nachfrage aktuell so hoch, dass die produzierten Räder direkt an die Kunden gehen und es noch dauern wird, bis Testräder verfügbar sind.
> 
> War deshalb am Wochenende in München und bin das Granite Chief und nochmal das Ground Control im Vergleich gefahren. Danach war es ganz klar. Es wird das Ground Control!
> Heute gleich bestellt. Jetzt heißt es warten bis Ende April


Hast du vll. Lust noch ein paar Worte zu deinen Eindrücken zu dem Vergleich zu schreiben? Würd mich mal interessieren warum deine Entscheidung so klar für GC ausgefallen ist =)


----------



## montero (21. März 2015)

Na klar, sehr gerne.

Dazu sollte ich vielleicht etwas zu meinem Fahrprofil erzählen:
Ich wohne in Würzburg und bin in meiner näheren Umgebung nicht gerade mit viel Trails und Bergen gesegnet. Es gibt in meinem Umkreis schon ein paar schöne Wälder aber zu den Meisten muss ich Anfahrten von 30-60 min in Kauf nehmen. Und ich starte meine Touren schon gerne direkt an der Haustür...
Das hat schon in der Vergangenheit dazu geführt, dass ich ein eher zügiges Tempo pflege um lange "Zwischenstrecken" möglichst schnell zu überwinden. Zudem fahre ich auch nicht gerne 5x den gleichen Mini-Trail auf und ab sondern komme schon gerne etwas rum auf meinen Touren. Ich würde mich also schon eher als einen sportlichen Tourenfahrer und weniger als einen agressiven Trailfahrer bezeichnen (wobei Trails bei mir natürlich schon im Fokus stehen).
Unter diesen Bedingungen war mir bereits vor der Probefahrt fast klar, dass ich mit dem Ground Control glücklich werden könnte. Die Frage, die sich mir stellte war, ob der Sprung zum Chief so viel größer ist und ob mir nicht ein Rad mit etwas mehr Potential lieber wäre.

Bei der Probefahrt hatte ich zuerst auf dem Chief Platz genommen um einen unverfälschen Eindruck zu bekommen.
Positiv fiel mir auf, dass sich das Rad recht leicht angefühlt hat. Allerdings kam ich mit der Geometrie irgendwie nicht zurecht. Die Sitzposition war mir zu aufrecht und der Radstand zu lange. Außerdem fand ich die 2-fach Kurbel sehr limitierend in der Endgeschwindigkeit, was mir beim Fahren in der Ebene sofort aufgefallen ist. Man hatte einfach das Gefühl, dass man gar nicht wirklich effizient treten kann.
Alles in allem war mir das Chief einfach zu abfahrtslastig. Es entspricht zwar schon dem, was man heutzutage wohl als "All Mountain" bezeichnet, aber für meine Ansprüche hätte ich das Abfahrtspotential gar nicht so oft nutzen können und hätte dafür in 90% aller Fälle eher die Nachteile in der Geometrie gespürt.

Bei der Fahrt mit dem Ground Control schoss mir bereits nach wenigen Metern ein Satz durch den Kopf: "Das Ding sitzt wie ein Maßanzug". Beschleunigung: Super. Sitzposition: Sportlich aber noch komfortabel. Und für mich als Hardtail-Umsteiger ist das Ground Control auch mit 130mm vorne und hinten schon eine ganz andere Welt 

Kurz gesagt:
Für mich persönlich war das Ground Control die erste Wahl, da es einfach besser auf mein Fahrprofil passt. Bestätigt hat sich das bei der Probefahrt, da ich mich auf dem Rad einfach sofort wohl gefühlt habe. Die lange Anreise nach München hat sich also schon gelohnt


----------



## ElBacco (26. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen.
Hier ist ein künftiger Ground Control Fahrer. Ich habe soeben die Versandbestätigung erhalten. Freue mich gerade wie ein kleines Kind
Zuerst wollte ich das Granite Chief, als ich die beiden dann in München gefahren bin war es bei mir auch klar.
Ich fuhr bisher ein Kona Dawg mit 120mm Fedderweg und bin überall runter gekommen wo ich runter wollte, daher reichen die 130mm vom Ground Control locker für mich.
Jetzt darf das Wetter noch ein bisschen besser werden


----------



## Dumerili (1. April 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumerili (1. April 2015)

I LOVE it!


----------



## Foxi1988 (1. April 2015)

bis aufn sattel schauts geil aus ja!


----------



## baddriver82 (1. April 2015)

@Dumerili
Glückwunsch zum Bike. Ich muss mich noch 8 Wochen gedulden.
Was ist das für ne Rahmenhöhe?


----------



## Dumerili (1. April 2015)

Dankeschön, Größe M


----------



## baddriver82 (1. April 2015)

Wie Groß bist du und wie ist deine Schrittlänge?


----------



## Dumerili (1. April 2015)

174cm
83,5cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baddriver82 (1. April 2015)

Danke. Habe mir auch M bestellt bei 178/77.


----------



## Dumerili (1. April 2015)

Na das wird sicher super passen


----------



## montero (1. April 2015)

Habe auch M bestellt bei 173cm/82cm. Bin wie gesagt vorher in München das GC probegefahren und es hat super gepasst.


----------



## baddriver82 (2. April 2015)

Sitzt ihr auf eurem Bike mit 173/175cm eher gestreckt oder gestaucht? Ich habe ja für meine Körpergröße eine kurze Schrittlänge. 
Der Konfigurator bei Rose wollte mir einen S-Rahmen vorschlagen. Ich denke bei S wäre das Oberrohr zu kurz.


----------



## Dumerili (2. April 2015)

Sitze weder gestaucht noch gestreckt, sitze eher aufrecht sportlich mit 175cm und 90mm Vorbau. Die Reverb passt auch ganz genau und dürfte wirklich keinen cm länger sein.


----------



## Dumerili (2. April 2015)

Welche Kurbellänge hast du gewählt?


----------



## baddriver82 (2. April 2015)

Vorbau hab ich 90mm und die Kurbel hat 175mm


----------



## boarderking (4. April 2015)

ist das eine 150er reverb?
-dann sollten wohl alle mit schritt unter 83,5 lieber eine 125 reverb ordern....


----------



## Dumerili (4. April 2015)

Probiere das.


----------



## baddriver82 (5. April 2015)

Hat schon jemand von euch Schaltseile und Bremsleitungen durch den Rahmen verlegt. Habe die Schaltseile diese Liner?
Will dann noch nachträglich eine SLX M675 und XT-Shifter mit Ispec-Aufnahme nachrüsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ElBacco (8. April 2015)

Heute hab ich das Bike endlich mal ausgiebig fahren können und was soll ich sagen, es macht einfach Spaß!
Bergauf wie Bergab bin ich mit dem Ground Control vollkommen zufreiden. 
Out of The Box hat das Bike in Rahmengröße L 12,85 KG. 
Bei mir kam das Bike komplett montiert (bis auf die Pedale) an, ich dachte das Vorderrad muss man selbst montieren. Auch schön.
Dafür hat der Lieferkarton eine abartige Größe, da muss sich erst mal ein Platz finden zum aufbewahren.


----------



## baddriver82 (8. April 2015)

@ElBacco
Wie fährt sich die Gabel an deinem Bike? Was hast du für Einstellmöglichkeiten?


----------



## ElBacco (8. April 2015)

@baddriver82 

Die perfekte Einstellung für die Gabel muss ich noch finden. Heute hatte ich das Gefühl sie ist noch einen Tick zu hart, das bedeutet morgen lass ich etwas Luft raus und versuche es nochmal.
Einstellungen an der Gabel:
#Luftdruck
#Zugstufe
#Lockout mit Remote
Am Dämpfer im Prinzip das Selbe, da hat man halt noch die drei Hebelstellungen(offen/Pedal/geschlossen).


----------



## baddriver82 (8. April 2015)

Danke dir. Bin noch am überlegen, ob ich statt der Revelation doch die Sektor Gold nehme.

Nachtrag: wird bei der Revelation bleiben. Habe nun noch silberne Xt-Bremsen genommen. Fahre zur Zeit die SLX M675, deswegen gleich die Xt. Hätte früher oder später sowieso auf XT-Umgerüstet.


----------



## Dumerili (11. April 2015)

Endlich Frühling!


----------



## baddriver82 (13. April 2015)

Hat jemand von euch die XT-Bremse geordert? Ist das die M785 B mit I-Spec oder verbaut Rose andere?


----------



## montero (21. April 2015)

Heute kam es endlich an! 

Überraschenderweise kam gestern schon die Mail, dass das Rad verschickt wurde - eine Woche VOR dem geplanten Liefertermin. Heute früh beim Frühstück klingelt dann der DHL-Mann und schiebt mir einen riesen Karton durch die Haustür. Und ich musste auf die Arbeit 

Das Rad macht einen prima Eindruck. Die Farben sind in real viel schöner, als man es durch den Foto einfangen kann. Mitgeliefert wurde alles, was man so braucht, sogar ein Entlüftungs-Kit inkl. Öl für die Reverb.

@baddriver82: Ich versteh deine Frage nicht ganz (technisches Verständis fehlt) aber ich hoffe das Bild hilft dir:



Und hier das komplette Schmuckstück...




Etwas irritiert mich aber ein wenig:
Bei der ersten Testfahrt ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Kette nur sehr wiederwillig vom mittleren aufs unterste Kettenblatt springt (braucht ca 2 Kurbelumdrehungen). Als ich versuchen wollte, die Schaltung nachzustellen viel mir auf, dass der Umwerfer bereits auf dem untersten Anschlag liegt. Weiter nach innen in Richtung Rahmenmitte geht also nicht. Hat jemand das gleiche Phänomen?

Ich habe auch die X9-Kurbel mit GXP-Lager, da Pressfit nicht mehr verfügbar war. Kann das daran liegen?

Grüße,
montero


----------



## baddriver82 (21. April 2015)

@montero
Erstmal Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike. 

Ich habe habe statt der Deore nun doch die XT-Bremse genommen. Die XT-Shifter habe ich im Konfigurator mit dazu bestellt. Die Shifter möchte ich auf I-Spec umbauen.
So wie es aussieht, habe ich dann 4 Schellen am Lenker. Ich will aber auf 2 reduzieren.
Bei der M785 XT-Bremse gibt es 2 verschieden Bremsehebel, einmal BL-M785 und einmal BL-M785-B für I-Spec. 
Bei dem BL-M785-B ist eine Direktmontage des Shifters möglich.
Kannst du mal schauen, was für eine Bezeichnung dein Bremshebel hat. Das steht hinten am Ausgleichsbehälter, auf der Innenseite zu Griff hin.
Oder du machst am besten mal eine Nahaufnahme von der Schelle, wenn du vom Bremsehebel drauf schaust.


----------



## montero (21. April 2015)

Ja, es sind BL-M785-B verbaut. Jetzt weiß ich auch, was du mit I-Spec meinst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baddriver82 (21. April 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung. Da muss jetzt nur das da GC kommen. Ich habe noch 5 Wochen, vielleicht kommst doch eher.
Was hast du für eine Rahmengröße gewählt, wie groß bist du und was hast du für eine Schrittlänge?
Gute Fahrt.


----------



## montero (23. April 2015)

Habe ein M gewählt bei 174 cm und 82 cm Schrittlänge.


----------



## baddriver82 (7. Mai 2015)

Meins ist heute angekommen. Habe es soeben aus dem Karton befreit. Voll Geil das Teil.


----------



## Dumerili (7. Mai 2015)

Glückwunsch


----------



## baddriver82 (7. Mai 2015)

Vielen Dank.
Habe jetzt noch vor Schichtbeginn die Schalthebel auf I-SPEC umgerüstet, eine Klingel und zwei Reflektoren. Damit die Freundlichen in Blau nix zu meckern haben.


----------



## CRASHER13 (7. Mai 2015)

den freundlichen in blau fährste eh schnell genug davon ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toerti (7. Mai 2015)

Reflektoren und Klingel stinken  
rüstest auf i-spec um und baust dir dann ne Klingel dran
wolltest du das nicht aufgeräumt haben, am Lenker?


----------



## Dumerili (8. Mai 2015)




----------



## baddriver82 (8. Mai 2015)

Die Rennleitung bei uns ist ziemlich übertrieben. Die Reflektoren werde ich vielleicht noch entfernt.

Nachtrag: erste Fahrt ist ein Traum. Leider nur 8 KM, aber Geil.
Es fühlt sich wie ein Maßanzug an.
Der Unterschied zum Hartdtail ist wirklich gewaltig. 
Der Federweg fühlt sich auch nicht zu viel an. Das wippen der Schwinge habe ich mir schlimmer vorgestellt.
Die Reflektoren sind weg, aber die Klingel bleibt dran.
Anbei noch ein Foto vor der ersten Fahrt.


----------



## montero (10. Mai 2015)

Nachdem mein Ground Control nochmal zur Nachinspektion bei Rose war, konnte ich heute auch endlich zur Jungfernfahrt starten.

Das Fahrwerk ist absolut sahnig, auch wenn vielleicht noch nicht 100%ig eingestellt. Auch sonst fährt sich das Rad traumhaft. An der Geo werde ich noch etwas feilen aber im großen und ganzen bin ich zufrieden.

Etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig finde ich allerdings die klappernden Züge im Rahmen, wenn es mal etwas ruppiger wird. Da habe ich mir irgendwie eine bessere Lösung erhofft. Hört man das bei euch auch so stark?



 

Gruß,
montero


----------



## baddriver82 (10. Mai 2015)

@montero
Na dann ist ja wieder alles gut bei dir. An was lag es denn letztendlich?
Habe ja seit dieser Woche endlich mein GC. Stolze 13,36Kg wiegt es.
Die klappernden Züge sind mir garnicht so aufgefallen, eher die laute Nabe der DT Swiss E1900 im Leerlauf. Ich sage nur "ratchet".
Habe grade so mit 36KM meine Bremsscheiben eingefahren.
Die haben nach 8KM angefangen zu Zirpen, ist aber wieder fast weg.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
baddriver


----------



## montero (10. Mai 2015)

@baddriver82 
Habe keine Ahnung, was nun geändert wurde. Mir ist optisch keine Änderung aufgefallen, allerdings schaltet der Umwerfer jetzt absolut sauber und braucht nichtmal am Anschlag zu stehen, um die Kette mitzunehmen. Muss nochmal nachfragen wie die das hinbekommen haben 

Hab heute auch eine 36km-Tour gemacht und erst gegen Ende so richtig Bremspower gehabt. Ein Zirpen war aber nie zu hören. 
Das Klappern der Leitungen merkt man nur, wenn es dauerhaft rupprig wird, als z.B. auf einem Wurzelteppich.


----------



## baddriver82 (10. Mai 2015)

Ist doch super, wenn alles wieder in Ordnung ist.
Das Zirpen war eher so wie ein Quietschen. Scheint aber besser zu werden.


----------



## Dumerili (11. Mai 2015)

Bei mir klappern keine Züge, war heute im Harz knapp 60 km und 1400hm unterwegs. Steinige und wurzelreiche Abschnitte von allem etwas, ein klappern der Züge wär mir aufgefallen.


----------



## montero (11. Mai 2015)

Dumerili schrieb:


> Bei mir klappern keine Züge, war heute im Harz knapp 60 km und 1400hm unterwegs. Steinige und wurzelreiche Abschnitte von allem etwas, ein klappern der Züge wär mir aufgefallen.



Ich bin mir sicher, dass bei mir zumindest die Reverb-Leitung klappert, da ich das Geräusch auch erzeuge, wenn ich die Leitung am Lenkkopf rein und raus bewege. Werde mal versuchen mit Kabelbindern die Leitung im Rohr etwas straffer zu halten.


----------



## baddriver82 (11. Mai 2015)

Unterm Trettlager, da wo die Leitungen raus kommen ist so ne Fixierung. Vielleicht kann man da noch was stellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumerili (11. Mai 2015)




----------



## baddriver82 (15. Mai 2015)

Kann man die Kabelführung unten am Trettlager irgendwie optimieren?


----------



## Toerti (15. Mai 2015)

mein dr geht Montag in die erste Inspektion. Finde die Führung auch nicht so doll. 
werde mal nachfragen, ob die ne Lösung haben. mag da nicht mit hängen bleiben.


----------



## ElBacco (25. Mai 2015)

Ich habe ebenfalls ein Klappern im Rahmen durch die Züge und Leitungen. Das höre ich allerding nur auf Feldwegen wo es nicht allzu rupig zugeht.
Sobald es schneller und grober wird höre ich nichts mehr.
Ich denke das sind die vielen kleinen Schläge die direkt hintereinander kommen bei nem Feldweg und so eine Art Vibrieren erzeugen. 
Ich überleg mir schon die ganze Zeit wie ich das weg bekomme, aber ich glaube das ist der Preis für die aufgeräumte Optik!


----------



## Jabberwoky (25. Mai 2015)

ElBacco schrieb:


> Ich überleg mir schon die ganze Zeit wie ich das weg bekomme..........
> 
> Sobald es schneller und grober wird höre ich nichts mehr..


Du hast Dir die Antwort ja schon selber gegegen. Einfach schneller fahren und jedes Schlagloch konsequent nutzen


----------



## Dumerili (26. Mai 2015)




----------



## Pigldie (28. Mai 2015)

Hey Leute,
als zukünftiger Ground Control Fahrer habe ich eine Frage an euch. Vorab etwas zu meiner Person, ich bin 25 jahre, komme aus dem Allgäu und momentan noch auf einem 26er Hardtail unterwegs. Bisher war ich hauptsächlich auf Feldwegen unterwegs. Hin und wieder auch mal ein kurzer Trail was mir sehr gut gefällt. Da mein aktuelles Bike ein Einsteigermodell ist und etwas "überfordert" ist habe ich mir ein neues geordert - noch aber habe ich mein Bike leider nicht, noch nicht. Deshalb wende ich mich auch an euch. 
Auf Anfrage über den genauen Liefertermin wurde mir der 23.6 als Montagetermin genannt. Das würde auch mit Onlineangabe von einer aktuellen Lieferzeit von 5 Wochen übereinstimmen. Allerdings hat sich heute der Versandstatus von "in Bearbeitung" in "in Vorbereitung für Versand" geändert. Bedeutet dass, das mein Bike die nächsten Tage versendet wird?! Bin jetzt etwas verwirrt bzw. hibbelig, kanns kaum erwarten :-D Telefonisch habe ich heute niemanden erreicht, und morgen werde ich auch nicht dazu kommen.
Also Vlt. kann mir einer von euch weiter helfen! ;-)

Gruß Marco


----------



## baddriver82 (29. Mai 2015)

Wenn du deine Versandbestätigung hast, kannst du sicher sein, dass dein Bike fertig ist.
Meins war auch paar Wochen eher fertig wie geplant.
Wann hast du denn bestellt?


----------



## ElBacco (29. Mai 2015)

Bei mir war "Vorbereitung für Versand" ca. ne Woche. Mein Bike kam 3 Wochen  vor dem genannten Montagetermin. Ich habe dann eine Versandbestätigung bekommen und es war am nächsten Tag schon da. Freut mi, ein weiterer Allgäuer auf einem Rose 

*Sent from my Nexus 7 using Forum Fiend v1.3.3.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pigldie (29. Mai 2015)

Danke schon mal für eure Infos. Jetzt bin ich noch hibbeliger
Bestellt habe ich es ende April.
Jetzt heißt es nur noch die letzten Tage abzuwarten, aber das bekomm ich auch noch hin...

Gruß Marco


----------



## Pigldie (4. Juni 2015)

So jetzt melde ich mich auch mal wieder.
Also mein Bike ist am Dienstag bei mir angekommen. Sage und schreibe 3 Wochen vor dem eigentlichen Montagetermin!
Jetzt heist es erst mal fahren, fahren und nochmals fahren und die ein oder andere Einstellung ändern etc.
Nach der ersten kleinen Tour (20km) hab ich gleich mal den Sattel getauscht! Hab jetzt meinen "Wohnzimmersessel" (610) von SQlab  drauf,  mit dem hatte ich bei meinem Hardtail absolut keine Probleme.
Das Fahrgefühl im vergleich zu meinem 26er ist einfach gigantisch. So einen krassen Unterschied hätte ich mir nicht erwartet! Was Fahrtechnik etc. angeht konnte ich das neue Bike noch nicht Testen, dafür bin ich noch zu grün hinter den Ohren. Evlt. werde ich im Herbst mal ein Fahrtraining machen.
  Bis dahin werde ich erst mal Kilometer und Höhenmeter abspulen evtl. den ein oder anderen kleinen bzw. leichten Trail abspulen und mich an das neue Gefühl gewöhnen!
Bis jetzt bereue ich keinen Cent...

Hier noch ein Bild




 
Auf dem Bild ist noch der Rose-Sattel montiert.

@ElBacco: gerade dein Profil angeschaut, jetzt sind es schon mal 2 Ground Controls in Obergünzburg wie klein doch die Welt ist...


----------



## ElBacco (4. Juni 2015)

Jaaaaa klar, das nenne ich mal einen Zufall. Kennt man hier Rose eh schon nicht so und dann kaufen gleich zwei Leute aus Obergünzburg ein Ground Control . Da muss ich mal genau aufpassen wer da auf dem Sattel sitzt

*Sent from my Nexus 7 using Forum Fiend v1.3.3.*


----------



## baddriver82 (8. Juni 2015)

Bei mir sind am Unterrohr 2 Aufkleber mit Barcodes und Nummern drauf. Für was sind die gut und kann ich die entfernen, ohne das ich Ärger bei Rose bekomme?
Dachte erst, es ist die Rahmennummer. Diese ist aber zum Glück eingestanzt.


----------



## ElBacco (8. Juni 2015)

@baddriver
Du kannst alles weg machen was dir nicht gefällt, das juckt Rose mal so gar nicht. Für was die sind kann ich nicht sagen, bei mir sind die in der Tonne gelandet.

*Sent from my Nexus 7 using Forum Fiend v1.3.3.*


----------



## Pigldie (13. August 2015)

So ihr lieben,
ich muss den Thread mal wieder hervor holen, denn ich habe ein kleines technisches Dilemma.
Ich habe ein Knacken beim treten bzw. beim treten ist mir es auf gefallen. Inzwischen kann ich es auch ohne pedalieren erzeugen - und zwar durch folgende Dinge:
- wenn ich im stehen mein Gewicht hin und her(rechts/links) verlagere 
- wenn ich an der hinteren/unteren Strebe des Hinterbaus  (welche das Gelenk über der Kurbel hat) "pumpe"-> nach oben und unten drücke bzw. leicht schräg

Folgende Dinge hab ich getest und kann ich somit ausschließen:
- Sattel/Sattelstütze
- Dämpfer -> durch kräftiges Wippen/drücken getestet

Vlt. habt ihr eine Idee woher das Knacken kommen könnte. Ich habe schwer im Verdacht das es von dem Lager des Hinterbaus kommt, welches oberhalb des Tretlagers/Kurbel sitzt. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baddriver82 (13. August 2015)

Mir würde auf anhieb Tretlager und Kurbel einfallen. Hat deine Kurbel Spiel? prüfe das mal an deinem linken Kurbelarm.


----------



## Pigldie (13. August 2015)

baddriver82 schrieb:


> Mir würde auf anhieb Tretlager und Kurbel einfallen. Hat deine Kurbel Spiel? prüfe das mal an deinem linken Kurbelarm.


Hab ich auch zu beginn gedacht.   
Doch das wiederspricht sich aber damit, das es knackt wenn ich an der oben genannten Strebe "rüttel". Spiel an der Kurbel/Tretlager hab ich keines feststellen können.
Das ist alles echt verwirrend.


----------



## batistuta (13. August 2015)

Super Rad, allerdings habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich in Kurvenlage schneller Bodenkontakt mit der Pedale habe als mit meinem alten. Kann man da was machen?


----------



## baddriver82 (13. August 2015)

Dann kann es nur noch eins von den Lagern sein...
Am besten mal Rose kontaktieren und das Problem schildern.
Steht denn deine Erstinspektion schon an? Dann wäre das eine günstige Gelegenheit.
Die Schrauben an den Lagerpunkten nachziehen wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit.
Ich habe noch irgendwo die Drehmomentangaben von Rose auf meinen Rechner liegen.


----------



## Pigldie (13. August 2015)

Zur Inspektion hätte ich es eigentlich erst im Herbst/Winter gegeben. 
Schrauben hab ich schon alle kontrolliert. Lediglich eine am Schaltwerk war locker. 
Bei Gelegenheit werd ich mal bei einem Händler meines Vertrauens vorbei schauen.
Da wäre mir am liebsten wenn ich den Fehlerquelle einschränken kann.
Aber erstmal vielen Dank für deine schnelle Hilfe... einfach TOP!


----------



## Toerti (13. August 2015)

Hatte das auch bei meinem Dr z. konnte das nie richtig Orten. bei mir kam es tatsächlich von der sattelstütze, obwohl ich das auch ausgeschlossen hätte. reinige mal die sattelstütze und die Öffnung am Rahmen. Schmier neue Montagepaste an die sattelstütze, dann verschwindet es eventuell


----------



## montero (14. August 2015)

batistuta schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 411926
> 
> Super Rad, allerdings habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich in Kurvenlage schneller Bodenkontakt mit der Pedale habe als mit meinem alten. Kann man da was machen?



Kann ich bestätigen. Hatte auch schon das ein oder andere Mal Bodenkontakt. Allerdings schiebe ich das auf das bei mir recht soft eingestellte Fahrwerk. Bin vorher nur Hardtail gefahren, wo der Hinterbau nicht einfedern konnte und dadurch das Tretlager sich nicht so sehr senken kann (nur über die Gabel).
Gleiches Problem habe ich beim Überfahren von Baumstämmen, die ich mit dem Hardtail prima meistern kann, während ich beim Fully öfter aufsetze. Muss man wohl in Kauf nehmen...


----------



## Pigldie (14. August 2015)

Toerti schrieb:


> Hatte das auch bei meinem Dr z. konnte das nie richtig Orten. bei mir kam es tatsächlich von der sattelstütze, obwohl ich das auch ausgeschlossen hätte. reinige mal die sattelstütze und die Öffnung am Rahmen. Schmier neue Montagepaste an die sattelstütze, dann verschwindet es eventuell



mhhh... da ich ne Variostütze verbaut habe und technisch nicht so versiert bin, habe ich vor dem Ausbau etwas bammel.


----------



## Pigldie (14. August 2015)

Pigldie schrieb:


> mhhh... da ich ne Variostütze verbaut habe und technisch nicht so versiert bin, habe ich vor dem Ausbau etwas bammel.


Edit: gerade nochmal geschaut; die Leitung der Reverb ist bei demontierter Fernbedienung lang genug um die Stütze rauszunehmen - hab ich gemacht, gereinigt, mit Montagepaste bestrichen und eingebaut -> es knackt weiter vor sich hin


----------



## CRASHER13 (15. August 2015)

ordentlich fett vor die lager (hauptlager/horstlink) die sind wahrscheinlich furz trocken, daher auch das nervige knacken. alternativ ein wenig brunox dazwischen laufen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## copperheader (23. Juli 2016)

Hallo Rose GC-Fahrer,
ich würde gerne Eure Meinung bzgl. der Rahmengröße hören: bin 186cm mit Schrittlänge 91cm, mir wurde von Rose Rh-Größe L empfohlen. Ich möchte eine leicht sportliche Sitzposition und hatte in einem Test mal gelesen, dass die Rahmen relativ klein ausfallen. Mein jetziges Hardtail hat ein 605er Oberrohr (waagerecht) und 52cm Sitzrohr. Von den Geo-Maßen schwanke ich daher zw. L und XL. Fährt wer von Euch das GC in den Größen? Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen mit dem Bike?


----------



## baddriver82 (18. September 2016)

Mein Monarch RT3 Dämpfer macht ein klackendes Geräusch beim entlasten. Hat jemand die selben Probleme?


----------



## Il Glandiatore (19. Oktober 2016)

yes!! I have a similar problem.
In a first moment I though about a problem of ball bearing, but now I think is the monarch. How did you resolv it?


----------



## baddriver82 (19. Oktober 2016)

Rose hat meinen RT3 nach fast 2 Wochen gegen einen neuen getauscht ...


----------

